
Show HN: python-appinsights – Revived Azure Application Insights SDK for Python - brennerm
https://github.com/brennerm/python-appinsights
======
brennerm
Background: Microsoft stopped developing this SDK September last year¹. Right
now they are suggesting to use the OpenCensus project². IMO this is too big of
a framework if my only use case is to send a few metrics to Application
Insights. Furthermore it does not support all features (e.g. tracking
availability).

1 - [https://github.com/microsoft/ApplicationInsights-
Python](https://github.com/microsoft/ApplicationInsights-Python) 2 -
[https://github.com/census-instrumentation/opencensus-
python](https://github.com/census-instrumentation/opencensus-python)

